# CGC or STAR for Bentley??



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

STAR is a puppy class, ' kindergarten' as my trainer calls it. CGC would be high school level. Liza finished STAR when she was just four months. We are at the moment in obedience 1, what would be primary school, I guess. In principle we could enter the CGC prep class after that, but I am not sure I will do that, as she is still very young. I want Liza to be a therapy dog, just like her sister, and a good obedience foundation is key for that.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Thank you inge, I think I'll look into star tomorrow. He doesn't get his 2nd shots until the 14th so I think we have to wait until after that.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Molly didn't take a STAR puppy class because I hadn't heard of it at the time. She is in intermediate obedience right now. She could have taken CGC after basic obedience but I wanted her to take intermediate first. In my opinion getting the CGC is way more important than getting a STAR puppy certificate, but it would be nice to have both.  And it is not only for people who want to compete. I originally wanted Molly to have a good foundation in obedience before starting agility but I think we may be going farther with obedience than I had originally planned.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

I would encourage you to train with Bentley. Are there other training centers besides those you interviewed for Ky? I would have a hard time also - working with a trainer who gave you an automatic no without at least evaluating Ky.

But Bentley will benefit so much from training. I took every opportunity with Chance. It was worth the time and money. Most classes were a blast. He got his CGC at 14 months, failed his first test. She said he still had too much puppy in him. The CGC was definitely worth getting. It's great prep for whatever else you want to do. We also do agility and rally-o. We do nose-work for fun (Chance's personal favorite). 

I love your statement "wanting him to be all he can be". You will find out by giving him (and you) lots of opportunities to shine. And it will bond the 2 of you even more.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

BaWaaJige has his CGC, TDI and is a reading dog in the area schools and I never took an obedience class with him. I have been working with my boy on my own since I got him. He loves going to the nursing homes he loves to meet new people. I am not a big believer in classes. I think if you know how to train your dog then all you need to do is train in different places with different distractions. You need to socialize that pup with all different sights, sounds and scents and you will have a great pup. Good luck with what ever you do.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

We did beginner, intermediate and advanced obedience classes. The advanced class was basically prepping for the CDC. The final class was CDC testing.
I loved the classes for correcting sloppy/lazy habits on my part, exposure to distractions to help develope focus and the fun of watching them all grow.

Though I had intended to go to puppy classes, they just didn't make when I could go.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks for all the advice! I'm going to call the place that's 30 min away this AM. I would love to go to my regular trainer as she's the person everyone mentions around here when looking for the best trainer but then I look at Ky and my blood boils again so I don't think her classes would be fun for me now.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

It's understandable that you don't want to work with (and pay money to) someone who wouldn't even evaluate your dog that needed training. I'm guessing that if you trained that dog on your own you've got some pretty good dog training skills. That being said, I'm in favor of classes, they provide socialization with a variety of dogs and hopefully the instructor is knowledgeable. Your ideas of wanting your pup to be all it can be and bonding are similar to my thoughts about my Zoe (I regret not having done more training with our first Golden). We never did Star but have done CGC and are Delta therapy dog certified and are starting to get into competition obedience. It does help strengthen the bond, gives the dog a job, and makes for a dog you can take out and about with you without wondering how they'll behave.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I can understand an instructor feeling the need to protect the other dogs, but I'm sad the assumption got made that Ky was dangerous. The center really should have tried to find an alternative to help Ky, like an evaluation or a different class.

Are you sure they've totally burned their bridges with you? If it's a great instructor, it seems a shame not to take Bentley to the class.

Either way, I think STAR is probably more appropriate for a young pup. CGC classes are typically aimed at dogs who have basic obedience skills down and need to work on the test items. After a STAR class you can talk to the instructor about whether Bentley is ready for the CGC class environment or whether you should do another basic obedience class first.

I love classes. I've taken three Goldens through puppy K at the same place because the class is such a great environment for the dog. I already know the "curriculum" nearly by heart but for my next Golden, I'll still do the puppy K again. It's as much about the environment for the dog as it is about the techniques for the human.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

TheZ's said:


> It's understandable that you don't want to work with (and pay money to) someone who wouldn't even evaluate your dog that needed training. I'm guessing that if you trained that dog on your own you've got some pretty good dog training skills. That being said, I'm in favor of classes, they provide socialization with a variety of dogs and hopefully the instructor is knowledgeable. Your ideas of wanting your pup to be all it can be and bonding are similar to my thoughts about my Zoe (I regret not having done more training with our first Golden). We never did Star but have done CGC and are Delta therapy dog certified and are starting to get into competition obedience. It does help strengthen the bond, gives the dog a job, and makes for a dog you can take out and about with you without wondering how they'll behave.


Agree with all of this!


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Tayla surprisingly graduated from STARR puppy class. I'm waiting until she calms a little before she goes into basic and then advanced obedience. I want her to get her CGC after the advanced. I don't know yet if I plan to do obedience on a competitive level, but if I do it will only be rally. She just isn't cut out to be an obedience star. Nose Work and tracking may be her claims to fame.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

While Bentley is little, you could start with S.T.A.R. Puppy then work up to Basic Obedience and CGC. My dog got her S.T.A.R. Puppy and she is currently taking a Basic Obedience Course and a CGC Prep course separately.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I called about the STAR class. Bentley has to have 2 sets of shots before he can attend their class. He gets his 2nd shot Sept 14th, by that time their classes will be in the 4th week. They don't have another class staring until Nov. I don't want to wait that long. I'm really proud of being able to teach Ky on my own considering the condition she was in but she was an adult, as all of my dogs have been.
Bentley being a puppy is so different I feel lost. He's like the Tasmanian devil zooming through the house so fast. I've been using clicker training with him and he gets it but his attention span is extremely short. I can get about 3 sits. or downs and he's off to the races again. If I try to continue it's just frustrating for both of us so I work him in very short segments several times a day.
I'm more bothered by trying to figure out how to handle his little attitude because it seems to get bigger every day. Biting due to teething I understand and was prepared for but I wasn't prepared for a huge attitude in a 12 lb body. If he doesn't get his way about something he has started snarling then snipping at our hands. Yesterday my DH took something away from him and tried to hand him a suitable toy but he snarled and bit his hand hard, it drew blood. I set up an X pen to use for a time out when he does this but I'm not entirely sure if that's the way to correct a puppy.
I may have to swallow my pride and enroll him in class with my old trainer. I know it's important to set boundaries now while he's young but I want to do it in the right way so he "gets it".
I swear, over the decades I have adopted adult dogs that have been through hell, literally, and they were easier to figure out how to train than this lil munchkin LOL


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I would not wait until November, either. Especially since you do have questions about his behavior. New dog, new chances! But it sounds like it is a very good idea to get him started somewhere. And you don't need the STAR program for a CGC. I took Tess to puppy kindergarten, then to obedience 1 and 2, and before she was 1 year old, she had her CGC. I didn't take her to a special CGC class. Three months later she was Delta certified for therapy dog work. 
With Liza I am lucky that we now have a training facility very close to where I live. She does obedience 1, now. I have not yet decided what to do after we finish this course, because she could take the CGC prep course, which would be the next level in this facility, but she would be under six months, a little young...


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks Inge, I've decided to call and try to get him in class asap. I really do enjoy taking classes, even dogs I've had that didn't really need to learn obedience I enrolled in classes because it's fun for both of us and they learn the proper way to greet and play with other dogs.
I don't care about titles or any of that stuff I just want to give him the best start in life and I think I need the classes badly. Adult dog and puppy = apples and oranges 

Until I can get us into class do you think the x pen is the right thing to do for bad behavior at this age??

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Well, my little girl still goes behind puppy gates when she is bothering Tess too much. As you may know, Tess is ill and just needs her space and rest from time to time, and doesn't always want a puppy hanging in her fur. I think an x- pen is excellent.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Tayla did the snappy thing since we got her (at 4 months) and has drawn blood several times. We took her to dog class at a local club and even though she demonstrated her behaviors in class several times I got advice from spraying with water, to grabbing her face and screaming at her, to just about everything old school. Be very careful where you go. I'm currently going to classes with a trainer/behaviorist at a private facility. Classes are smaller and more expensive, but I feel I'm getting better advice and training. Tayla has been deemed to have frustration issues and no impulse control. All of which we are working on. Anything punitive (punishment based) makes her issues worse. Go with someone who trains only in positives and knows about impulse control issues. I might also suggest Nose Work classes. Fun and they help with frustration and confidence building.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Wish I could help with the "big attitude" issues. They are funny to read but I am not going through them either. Chance was the easiest puppy I have ever had and because he was my first Golden, I thought they were all that way. 

I love the advice you have gotten so far. I too loved going to classes and having the interactions. Seeing other styles and getting other perspectives. Exposure for Chance too. People were able to point out to me things I didn't realize I was or wasn't doing. Anyhow, 7 years later we still take classes and participate in events, mostly just for fun.

I am a firm believer in positive training. I remember the old school style from my previous dogs but there aren't many left in my area and I'm glad about that.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I found a solution to our problem, thank you to all!! I put it in this thread in case people with puppies can benefit from it...

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-training/119691-found-puppy-training-works-bad-trainer.html


----------

